# Devastation in Dalkeith under 77kg semi pro fighter needed for tournament 19th june



## stepzy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey,

Edinburgh wolf pack in association with pride and glory presents Devastation in Dalkeith mma and caged kick boxing

on : June the 19th 2011

at : The Dalkeith miners club,Woodburn Dalkeith,EH222AT

We are currently looking for an under 77kg semi pro fighter for our four man tournament , the winner will receive belt ,purse plus ticket deal all fighters on show will receive ticket deals.

fight card to follow.

please get in touch if your interested in competing in the tournament or know of any one

contact Darren Gunnell 07999296463

Thanks


----------



## stepzy (Jun 7, 2011)

Amateur

John Kennedy v Ben Graham u57kg

Dan Branley v Wayne McCormack

Ryan v Sean Hughes

gary hughes v chris mcpherson

Semi-Pro

Tournament u77kg

?

Emil Meek

Leigh Odonnell

Scott Morrison

dean McGrogan v Andy Collins

alex bertie v Dean Clark

Per Eklund v Karl Longden

Matt Kinloch v Lee Blackstock

kevin hamilton v michael loggie

Kickboxing

Kevin Baldwin v Kevin Scullion

Natasha Walker v Nicola Craigie (Scottish Title Fight)

Fighter of the night 'The Chris 'H' Harket Shield will be awarded on the night. Money will also be raised for Help for Heroes.


----------



## stepzy (Jun 7, 2011)

View attachment 352
flier for event


----------



## stepzy (Jun 7, 2011)

UPDATE: 17 confirmed fights four man tournament is sorted, thanks hope you all can make it for tickets contact details on the flyer thanks


----------

